# Just a reminder for CO bigame hunters.



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Just reminding those that are applying for a Colorado big game license that the application deadline is April 3rd. Just got mine done so I thought I would remind everybody.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

got mine done also Ruger, but a very good reminder.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Do you guys still have to pick 3 areas of preference to hunt and do they use preference points still?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

We can put in for three areas,(1st, 2nd,and 3rd choice) but don't have to. Preference points are still in use and are used to get highly sought after tags and areas. I only put in for one area for archery elk and if I don't draw I'll go get an over the counter cow tag. The deer tag is usually an easy draw because I archery deer hunt east of Denver and not in the mountains.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

220swift said:


> We can put in for three areas,(1st, 2nd,and 3rd choice) but don't have to. Preference points are still in use and are used to get highly sought after tags and areas. I only put in for one area for archery elk and if I don't draw I'll go get an over the counter cow tag. The deer tag is usually an easy draw because I archery deer hunt east of Denver and not in the mountains.


 When Bonny reservoir was a reservoir there were big whitetail there, ever tried there? Or the Red Lion area has an area but it was always packed to the gills because it was a good area and known. By the way--I used to do my coyote hunting at Empire reservoir, there is a small public area there. And it does have yotes-by the way--I would try hunting without calling as they were always on the move there, sometimes laying up in a pack in the middle of the reservoir when it was froze over. I would just find a trail with fresh tracks leading out to where they were, sit hidden and lob a round (trying to hit as it was apx 1/4 mile to the middle) Invariably they would run in all directions with at least one coming my way for an easy 50 yard max shot! It was one area I didnt do much calling as I did slipping around the perimeter of the lake moving slow and getting an occasional off hand shot at one moving about as i was-there didnt seem to be any pressure on them and their movements etc..indicated that. There also was pheasant hunting for pay right there just south and a tad west but attached to the area. The owner saw me out near the property line and asked me what I was doing--in a nice way and I said yote hunting. He proceeded to show me his penned pheasants which the yotes were getting into (he raised them) and released them on the property. And asked if I would hunt his property--I of course took up on the offer. Maybe look into that area for yotes and there might be that pheasant hunting for pay still around. It was back in the '80's though.


----------

